# opening a business in dubai



## vinferns (Feb 28, 2012)

I am experienced in the maintenance of electric forklifts, automatic doors, dock levellers, automatic cargo handling equipment maintenance and repairs. I would like to open up a business in dubai. Initially how much would it cost me. Can I open a small shop and then operated from there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Umm... Have you dont any research at all?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

I am not sure how you would expect people to cost the opening of a business for you.
Only you know what amount or what stock you would have, where you would want it etc 
Check on the country embassy web site and that may help you to get started on your quest

maiden


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you need to do some research here as most or maybe all maintenance jobs here done based on service contract and normally by building as one yearly project. I suggest you to start partner or work per project as freelancer first by then you will have an idea on the revenue which you will be able to generate and start having your own customers and of course your own reputation. Good luck!


----------



## angelican (Nov 28, 2012)

*Starting a business in Dubai*

Hello vinferns.. UAE is a great place for starting your own business. There are a lot of options for for starting your business is the UAE and there are many advantages too. I am listing just a few advantages here..

No personal income and capital taxes
No corporate taxation
No currency restrictions
Competitive import duties (5% with many exemptions).
Modern efficient communication facilities

You have to do a lot of research, talk to a lot of people who are doing the buisness and find out a lot of information before your start off. Also having a guide or a mentor would hep in a lot if you have no prior experience.

I read this article about starting a business in dubai and I hope it will help you in some way!

Good luck!


----------

